# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks - Suzanne Rumour

## moonstorm

Apparently Inside Soap reads:-


 "The new year brings some huge changes to Darren Osborne's life, as his ex lover, Suzanne Ashworth, reappears - and dramatically gives birth to his twins. To make matters even more complicated, the shock twist comes just after he's asks new girlfriend Nancy to b his wife."

And it says that Nancy'll "have to think long and hard about their relationship" - sounds to me like that will end in her agreeing to help him?

"Suzanne ends up giving birth at the opening of Tony's new spa, Look Sharpe and the whole village is soon gossiping about the scandle!"

Has anyone read that? I do not have it so didn't want to put it in spoilers just in case not true.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2010), lizann (26-12-2010), tammyy2j (22-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Darren as a dad should be interesting and fun

----------


## Dazzle

> Darren as a dad should be interesting and fun


I'm looking forward to seeing that  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Darren and Nancy now there is an odd couple

----------


## lizann

Hollyoaks star Ashley Taylor Dawson has revealed details of the surprise new storyline which will see Suzanne Ashworth return to the village.

In next week's episodes, Suzanne will leave Dawson's character Darren Osborne stunned when she makes her comeback and announces that she is pregnant with his twins. The shock moment comes just after Darren has proposed to new girlfriend Nancy Hayton (Jessica Fox).

Speaking to Soaplife about Suzanne's return, Dawson explained: "He can't miss the fact she's pregnant but he just thinks things have worked out for her and Nev. When she says Nev's not the father, he thinks she's been a bit of a goer.

"[But] she says, 'It's twins and they're yours'. At first, he doesn't believe her and he thinks it's a wind-up."

However, he added: "The dates match up. It's a huge shock. But when she threatens to go back to Spain, he realises it's not what he wants and he stops her. He decides to man up and be a dad to his kids."

Dawson also admitted that Darren's 'proposal' to Nancy comes about accidentally rather than being planned.

He said: "That wasn't meant to happen either. He likes Nancy, but it's far too early to be talking marriage!"

Suzanne was originally seen leaving the village last summer after most of the Ashworth clan were written out of the soap.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2011)

----------

